# Extend Dry January to your car – drivers could avoid filling up in a typical January



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Drivers can say no to petrol or diesel for 'Dry January' when switching to a plug-in hybrid vehicle without compromise, according to the latest research from PEUGEOT. Switching to a plug-in hybrid could even help a quarter of drivers who take part in a normal Dry January save up to £116.








Nearly a quarter of UK drivers are planning to take part in 'Dry January' this year* and, in a normal January, the same motorists could also avoid costly fuel stops, without making any changes to their daily routine, simply by switching to a plug-in hybrid electric vehicle (PHEV). A study of 2,000 drivers found the average motorist covers 14.98 miles a day*, well within the 40-mile†, all-electric range of the new PEUGEOT 3008 HYBRID4 300.

While households taking part in 'Dry January' are estimated to save up to £68**, PEUGEOT's research shows drivers using the new 3008 HYBRID4 300 range could save an additional £48 in fuel costs across a typical January***, for total savings of £116.

Despite the restrictions of the global pandemic in 2020, the study found drivers still spent an average of £17 a week on fuel. Using the electric motor fitted to PEUGEOT's plug-in hybrid electric vehicles, the cost in electricity to cover the same mileage comes in at under £5 using a home charger - saving £48 across the month***.

The new PEUGEOT 3008 HYBRID is available with a choice of two efficient PHEV powertrains, including the powerful 300hp e-EAT8 with two electric motors enabling four-wheel drive capability, or the 225hp e-EAT8, with one electric motor driving the front-wheels. Both feature a 13.2kWh battery. The HYBRID 225 version has an electric range up to 39 miles from a single charge, with overall CO2 from 31 g/km, while the HYBRID4 300 version has an electric range up to 40 miles, thus also benefitting from a 4% reduction in BIK in 2020/21, 2021/22 and 2022/23, with CO2 from 29g/km.

On average, respondents said they take more than three trips a month that exceed 40 miles. Thanks to the combined petrol-electric powertrain fitted to the latest generation of PEUGEOT HYBRID models, which are capable of up 235mpg****, these trips could be completed efficiently, without stopping to recharge.

Julie David, Managing Director of PEUGEOT UK, said: "Dry January is a popular way to start the year with one-in-four motorists taking part. Whilst we aren't experiencing a usual January, our research shows that drivers could easily extend Dry January to their vehicles by switching to a plug-in hybrid electric vehicle. The all-electric range of the latest PEUGEOT HYBRIDs is big enough for the average British motorist to complete their daily driving in zero-emission, all-electric mode. Factor in the reduced running costs and they're a compelling alternative for cost-conscious buyers."

The PEUGEOT HYBRID range includes the PEUGEOT 508 HYBRID 225 and 508 SW HYBRID 225 models alongside the new PEUGEOT 3008 HYBRID 225 and new PEUGEOT 3008 HYBRID4 300. All vehicles are available to buy in store with PEUGEOT Retailers and via PEUGEOT Buy Online, where customers can configure and order their vehicle all from the comfort of their own home.

PEUGEOT Buy Online is simple and convenient, allowing customers to configure their vehicle, obtain a part exchange valuation, personalise their finance and complete their purchase, all from the comfort of their own home.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I love this (second line): 'simply by switching to a plug-in hybrid electric vehicle (PHEV)'

Great, but doesnt mention emptying your wallet to do so, though I'm sure they make that very easy too


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Here comes the man maths - 

Spend between £35,000 and £44,000 in order to save £48!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just stay off the Booz in jan use the savings towards a V8


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Did their maths include lockdown numbers where most peoples millage has taken a massive hit?

Wonder what the cost difference is between this and an equivalent petrol - 5/10K..??.. that's a lot of weeks at £48 to make up the difference


----------

